# Honeydew



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone in the Midwest have their honey crop darkened this year? My Basswood crop is darker this year and I'm wondering if honeydew could be the culprit. The honey tastes like Basswood.........smells like basswood............but it doesn't look like basswood.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I did some research........ http://www.ext.colostate.edu/ptlk/1734.html

Paragraph 3 gives some helpfull info. I believe my speculation of honeydew in my basswood honey is correct. 

Anyone have a market for specialty minty honeydew?


----------

